# Cooper Helmets



## Hel_n (27 Jul 2007)

I'm hoping some of you may be able to help me.  My brother is looking for a blue Cooper helmet with a face guard.  I have found one on Ebay for €149, but the seller has so many available I'm wondering if they're genuine.  Am I being over-suspicious?  The seller's feedback is 98.3% which is good but every time I try to read their feedback the page wont load (not their fault I know).

Does any one know of anywhere else I might be able to get one?


----------



## gonk (27 Jul 2007)

"If you've got a cheap head, buy a cheap helmet."

I would not take any chances on this kind of safety gear.


----------



## eoghanlk (27 Jul 2007)

Hi Hel_n,

I don't know if the e-bay helmets are genuine or not but I was wondering why you would want a cooper one at 149 euro anyway. I used to use one with a face guard fitted about 10 years ago but back then mycro helmets were poorly designed square uncomfortable things to wear. The modern mycros are way better than my old cooper - in my opinion. Ceck out thegaastore.com for a choice of mycro, azzurri or PFS helmets from about 60 - 80 euro.[broken link removed]
I came across the following site when I googled cooper [broken link removed]


----------



## Hel_n (27 Jul 2007)

Personally, I think the Cooper helmets look awful but it's what he wants.  He know that it wont be as comfortable as his Mycro one and he may not even be allowed to wear it but he lives and breathes hurling so it is more of a collector's item for him.


----------



## eoghanlk (30 Jul 2007)

> he lives and breathes hurling


 
He'll eventually get sense!


----------



## therave (30 Jul 2007)

take him to a doctor to get his head examined if he's that fanatical about hurling..
on the ebay thing.. check where the seller is from and ask where they get the helmets from.. if it's the far east then tun like hell away


----------



## Leo (30 Jul 2007)

I think you'd be mad to pay that much money for a hockey helmet! Cooper stopped making those years ago.


----------



## browser (30 Jul 2007)

Hi,

Just so you guys know - Cooper are back making helmets again - so the one you are thinking about buying, could well be brand new (especially if they have loads of them).  I know loads of hurlers that are mad about the new coopers (maybe nostalgia), but I know nothing about them myself, other than they had to pass very high safety standards.

http://www.cooper.ie/

PS - I have no real link to cooper, other than I know some people who do - if you know what I mean.


----------



## Leo (30 Jul 2007)

browser said:


> Just so you guys know - Cooper are back making helmets again


 
But Cooper never stopped making helmets, right? They just made better ones for the sport they were intended for, ice hockey!


----------



## clipper1981 (31 Jul 2007)

This was put on my local GAA website and having seen the helmets I can highly recommend them. They have various colours with a KIlkenny guard. As far as I am aware the price is 90 euro.

"My Name Niall O Connor I am just letting your club know that I am selling brand new sk100 cooper helmets ……if you have any queries contact me by email (Niall290@hotmail.com) or on mobile 0876715568…..let your club members no as I no they will interested….exact same helmets as inter county hurlers wear…."


----------



## GermanInvest (8 Sep 2007)

Did these new Cooper helmets not fail the NSAI Standard testing? I was told that Mycro are the only helmet that has passed these tests. (by the way i've no connection to Mycro)


----------



## corkman365 (14 Sep 2007)

Cooper helmets have NOT passed the IS355:2006 standard as laid out by NSAI.

As per the Croker Park directive,they should not be worn or allowed to be worn.

No player is insured if they get injured whilst wearing a cooper helmet.


----------

